# My New 220 Gallon Tank



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I just picked up this beast yesterday for $550. It came with a stand and a 75 gallon sump with a 5' tall wet/dry filter that I'm going to have to modify to fit under the tank instead of behind it. It also came with some R2D2 type thing that I have no idea what it does. This was a reef tank, and It's now going to have a lasrge Caribe shoal in it!

Here's The Pics...


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Nice pickup! It looks like you have some cleaning to do...


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

:nod:


CichlidAddict said:


> Nice pickup! It looks like you have some cleaning to do...


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice tank... I take it you've stocked up on cleaning supplies..


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Haha - R2D2 type thing.







That's awesome!

Cool pick-up. Lotsa cleaning to do. Disgusting that the person let it get that bad.

I'd love to have a tank that big... I don't know where I'd put it though.

Looks like you have a LOT of empty tanks sitting about, huh?


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks like a good weekend project to grab some beers and clean out the tank. But it will be fun instead of it being a job. Goodluck and hope to see some pics after its up and running


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

nice tank, but dude...a caribe shoal?

seems like a mighty good waste of a beautiful (but dirty) tank


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

Tibs said:


> nice tank, but dude...a caribe shoal?
> 
> seems like a mighty good waste of a beautiful (but dirty) tank










But its your tank, and they would have the "cool" factor.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Definately a tank with potential. After the cleaning and aquascaping you will have a great looking tank already. After you have added the shoal of Caribes it will only going to look better. Can't wait to see the pics of the end result. Good luck with it


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback! The tank has calcium buildup and coraline algae all over it. I've been hacking away at it with a 6" wide putty knife, cuz it keeps breaking my razor blades. It's almost finished. I should have it up and running without the wet/dry filter here in a few days, just to make sure there are no leaks...then I have to modify the tank...the person who owned it also painted the back of the tank blue on the outside, so I have to scrape that off, I don't want a blue background...YUCK!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

B. Rodgers said:


> Thanks for the feedback! The tank has calcium buildup and coraline algae all over it. I've been hacking away at it with a 6" wide putty knife, cuz it keeps breaking my razor blades. It's almost finished. I should have it up and running without the wet/dry filter here in a few days, just to make sure there are no leaks...then I have to modify the tank...the person who owned it also painted the back of the tank blue on the outside, so I have to scrape that off, I don't want a blue background...YUCK!


yikes...scratch mark in the waiting...lfs sell a special blade to remove the calcium..fill the tank with water..let it soak and the algae comes off like butter with the special blade.just a thought


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Tibs said:


> Thanks for the feedback! The tank has calcium buildup and coraline algae all over it. I've been hacking away at it with a 6" wide putty knife, cuz it keeps breaking my razor blades. It's almost finished. I should have it up and running without the wet/dry filter here in a few days, just to make sure there are no leaks...then I have to modify the tank...the person who owned it also painted the back of the tank blue on the outside, so I have to scrape that off, I don't want a blue background...YUCK!


yikes...scratch mark in the waiting...lfs sell a special blade to remove the calcium..fill the tank with water..let it soak and the algae comes off like butter with the special blade.just a thought
[/quote]

I think that 'special blade' is probably just a carefully marketed razor blade equivalent that'll cost you a lot more than the one at the drug store would.

Filling the tank with water isn't a bad idea to remove the coraline algae.

For the calcium deposits I like to use vinegar.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

good call, thanx guys for the heads up on that, I'll try the vinegar!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> good call, thanx guys for the heads up on that, I'll try the vinegar!


If that does not work I would try using baking soda.does a good job as well


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

nice pick-up


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

wow only 550 id throw some cichlids in there


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Watch those seams when scraping. I have heard of many a horror story because of an errant scrape. But I agree, with some TLC that tank setup will be very nice.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Hot vinegar works better than room temp. Get it almost boiling and pour it over paper towels and let it sit for a couple of minutes and I think your R2D2 is a small sand filter, like swimming pools have.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

nice tank i would love to have 1 that size, its just finding a space for it good luck with the cleaning man


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I was told that the R2D2 thing was a Diatom? or a Diatometer? or something??? anybody know what it is or if it's worth anything???


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

> DIATOM FILTERS (advanced)
> These can be described as purely mechanical filters. It relies on the diatomaceous earth (skeletons of tiny animals called diatoms [Diatom comes from the Greek: diatomos meaning "cut in two"]) which "cling" onto dirt and a fine mesh screen to capture the "dirty" diatoms. Because of the efficiency, diatom filters are also called water polishers. These are not used over long periods (they clog up very quickly), and hence cannot be considered good biological filters.
> Diatom skeletons are composed of silica and there has been some speculation as to whether usage in marine aquaria will lead to "brown algae" explosions.


Source: http://faq.thekrib.com/Annex/filters-oldfaq.html


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

So It's Trash You Say?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

It will be a nice tank when it is all cleaned up, I just hope it didn't get any scratches when you were using the putty knife on it.









You will love your cariba. They are a very cool experience, believe me. If you are getting a shoal of cariba, why did you post this in the non-piranha pictures and videos forum, when you could have posted it in the piranha tank and equipment forum? Just wondering.....

Congratulations on the tank, and nice pick-up.








~Taylor~


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Why did you post this in the non-piranha pictures and videos forum, when you could have posted it in the piranha tank and equipment forum? Just wondering.....


Cuz the pics dont' have any piranhas in them yet...therefor at the moment making it a non-piranha picture!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Metttle, a 75 livebearer tank would be kick ass to me, but then again, im a livebearer guy.

and B Rodgers, i believe the R2D2 is a fluidized bed filter, if so it would be great for freshwater and for your uses


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Anybody want or in need of an R2D2?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

better post it up in buy and sell....

For sale 1 R2D2


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

* FOR SALE * R2D2 * FREE TO GOOD HOME! *


----------



## CASH (Mar 21, 2006)

Thats a huge tank u have.the cleaning shouldnt be hard once u get started.can u post these pictures again and show people your before and after look when you finish with everything.that would be a hell of a site


----------

